

Venture capitalist picked to run FCC; 10 reason Fred Wilson likes him - gravitycop
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/01/this-news-made.html

======
gibsonf1
Am I the only one that finds this: _"...media-ownership rules that encourage
more diversity_ " worrying? What does this mean exactly? Red flags always go
up for me when the government steps in to influcence media ownership.

~~~
rw
There is apparent homogeneity in the mass media, especially TV. This is a
problem for those who want a vibrant and effective civil society.

------
larrywright
While I didn't vote for Obama, this seems like a good pick.

~~~
rw
Not voting for someone does not mean you have no confidence in her ability to
act in a correct way. It means you preferred her less to others. There's a
problem in the U.S. in which, once the presidential candidates are narrowed
down to the final two, we become entrenched in this attitude of "you're either
with us or against us".

~~~
larrywright
My point wasn't that Obama can do no right, just that even though I don't
agree with him on most issues, I thought that this was a good choice.

------
ksvs
He was also the founder of one of the YC clones, Launchbox Digital. Wonder how
this affects that?

------
blackguardx
I would have preferred an EE...

